# Branzig Reviews: Rum Flake



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

*Tobacco: *Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Rum Flake

*Pipe: *My Wally Frank "Navy Flake" Pipe

*Prequel: *Been sitting on this Rum Flake for a while and decided to do an impomptu review of it! I received this sample as a freebie in one of my tobacco purchases, I think from 4noggins maybe, and on this crisp evening sitting in my garage and drinking Rainer; I figured it was time to try this sucker out and share my thoughts.

*Tin Note: *Reminds me sort of a strong rum-filled chocolate candy. The topping is very potent and takes the upfront of your nostrils. The only tobacco smell I get is hay like VA on the end note, this appears to be a full blown rum-aro from the bag.

*The Smoke: *This flake came ready to smoke. I decided to rub it out into an almost ribbon cut consistency because that is what the tobacco seemed to want. The initial light took easily and it maintained its light well throughout. The mouth feel was wispy and creamy over all. Good smoke production.

*Flavors: *From the first light there was a strong rummy and almost spicy flavor that took over at the front. As it heated up, the rum flavor started to die down and the spiciness from what I assume is fire cured burleys and native VA's that GH&Co are so fond of using started to shine through. Moving on to the half way point of the bowl, the flake starts to become very rich and creamy, almost like a sweet spiced dessert. Moving on to the final third, this tobacco mellows out into a super smooth and light VA. Still very creamy, but not as in your face spicy and rich. The overall nicotine hit was what I would consider mild.

*Conclusion: *GH&Co never cease to amaze me. It seems like every flake they put out is just top notch quality and tastes like nothing else on the market. I liken this tobacco as a ramped up, more in your face Navy Flake from any other producer. The thing that surprised me most was probably the spiciness of the overall product. Another thing to note is the fact that this is borderline a full blown aro. It is going to ghost a pipe I believe. As in almost every GH&Co product I have ever smoked, that _essence_ seems to rear its head here and there throughout the bowl. By no means is it soapy or floral, but there are hints of it hiding in the tobacco, no doubt from the machinery that GH&Co use in processing. Overall, I would say if you are looking for a Navy Flake on steroids, that this is a tobacco you should check out. ​


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

This is very good stuff. I also agree with your assessment of GH blends... I consider them right alongside Esoterica for quality, and consistency. Very much like the Davidoff cigars of the pipe tobacco world, IMO.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Very much like the Davidoff cigars of the pipe tobacco world, IMO.


This is a great analogy. There is just something about GH&Co that makes there quality and tobacco a cut above the rest, much as Davidoff is to the cigar world...be it a bargain price or top dollar, it is all good quality.

There must be something to be said for good old fashioned quality control in their respected factories.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> This is very good stuff. I also agree with your assessment of GH blends... I consider them right alongside Esoterica for quality, and consistency.


Yes, the difference being you can actually get GH&Co tobakky.



Branzig said:


> *Flavors: *From the first light there was a strong rummy and almost spicy flavor that took over at the front. As it heated up, the rum flavor started to die down and the spiciness from what I assume is fire cured burleys and native VA's that GH&Co are so fond of using started to shine through. Moving on to the half way point of the bowl, the flake starts to become very rich and creamy, almost like a sweet spiced dessert. Moving on to the final third, this tobacco mellows out into a super smooth and light VA. Still very creamy, but not as in your face spicy and rich. The overall nicotine hit was what I would consider mild.
> 
> *Conclusion: *GH&Co never cease to amaze me. It seems like every flake they put out is just top notch quality and tastes like nothing else on the market. I liken this tobacco as a ramped up, more in your face Navy Flake from any other producer. The thing that surprised me most was probably the spiciness of the overall product. Another thing to note is the fact that this is borderline a full blown aro. It is going to ghost a pipe I believe. As in almost every GH&Co product I have ever smoked, that _essence_ seems to rear its head here and there throughout the bowl. By no means is it soapy or floral, but there are hints of it hiding in the tobacco, no doubt from the machinery that GH&Co use in processing. Overall, I would say if you are looking for a Navy Flake on steroids, that this is a tobacco you should check out.


Cuss you Branzig. Now how am I supposed to read this thread without buying a tin? See what you've done?


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Emperor Zurg said:


> Yes, the difference being you can actually get GH&Co tobakky.


I've bought 7 different Esoterica blends in 2014, what's your issue?


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I've bought 7 different Esoterica blends in 2014, what's your issue?


Two words: Stonehaven and Penzance 
I did however, manage to land a couple bags of Margate. I was pretty happy about that. That being said, I refuse to dedicate any significant portion of my life to the pursuit of any particular weed, no matter how renouned.

Can you imagine how people would be clamoring for Bob's Chocolate Flake and Ennerdale if they were as HTF as Penzance and Stonehaven? I imagine you'd hear the familiar chorus: ZOMG, IT'S TEH BEST TOBACCY EVARR!!!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Emperor Zurg said:


> Two words: Stonehaven and Penzance


I feel you- to me chasing after Stoney and Penzance is like insisting on taking home one of the two blonde bombshells at the party. The reality is, the brunette in the corner with glasses, or the redhead are probably going to be even more fun, it's just that their reputation doesn't precede them. Personally, I like Blackpool more than either Penzance or Stonehaven.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Emperor Zurg said:


> Cuss you Branzig. Now how am I supposed to read this thread without buying a tin? See what you've done?


I feel your pain! This was a freebie tag along sample! I too will be having to spend some dough for more!


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Branzig said:


> I feel your pain! This was a freebie tag along sample! I too will be having to spend some dough for more!


Well Branzig, based on your review, I picked up some of this.
It's amazing how we taste different things in the same weed. All I can taste is an overpowering, soapy, nasty Lakeland flower shop. uke: I imagine there's tobacco in the background somewhere but I just can't get past this foul, soapy taste in my mouth. It's the same off-putting scent that defiles Bob's Chocolate Flake. However, the good news is that several months of neglect have taken the edge off the Lakeland essence in my BCF and I actually enjoy an occasional bowl now. Now I can actually taste the chocolate... whoda thunkit? I think I'm going to put this weed to the same test and see if it improves.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Emperor Zurg said:


> However, the good news is that several months of neglect have taken the edge off the Lakeland essence in my BCF and I actually enjoy an occasional bowl now. Now I can actually taste the chocolate... whoda thunkit? I think I'm going to put this weed to the same test and see if it improves.


I am not totally surprised that a fresh batch would have a much more strong lakeland taste! This little baggy rested in a big glass container for probably close to 6 months! All that time with that much air space I am sure bled off a lot of the essence. Give it some time and the rum will shine through I am sure!

This Rum Flake may be like some of my favorite Virginia's, you gotta let them sit a bit before they reveal their awesome-ness!


----------

